# Hedgehog vomiting green foam :s



## neelianeelia (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey so my hedgie is around 3+ years old. And lately she's been eating and drinking less, sleeping more, and also puking..

Her puke is more like foam, like when she's annointing. But she hasn't smelled/seen anything new, and she just throws up the foam. I'm sooo concerned about this. this has been going on for a while, and I cant take her to a vet because the vets here don't specialize on exotic animals. What do I do? 

She's also been losing some weight lately. She looks thinner but I don't know if she's underweight. How can I check this?

As for the eating less part, I syringe feed her daily about 3-5 mL of baby food and also about 3-5 mL of water.

Please help! Thank you so much!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Taking her to any vet, even one that doesn't specialize in exotics, is better than not taking her to a vet at all. Most vets that see cats and dogs will see a hedgehog. They might have to look up medical information on hedgehogs but most are more than willing to do it.

I would be syringing her more than just 3-5 mls a day of food. Depending on how much she's eating on her own I would be syringing up to 24 mls of food a day.


----------

